# Wago SPS mit KNX und CoDeSys V3



## Daniel_G (13 September 2018)

Ich überlege mir eine CoDeSys SPS zu kaufen und möche es mit dem KNX Netz verbinden. 
Ich möchte gerne das neue CoDeSys nutzen also V3 somit das _*e!*__COCKPIT._ 
Wenn ich jetzt eine PFC100 oder PFC200 kaufe kann ich da ein KNX/EIB/TP1-Modul einbinden und nutzen ?

Danke im vorraus
Gruß Daniel


----------



## fraggle-m (13 September 2018)

Hallo Daniel,

die Anbindung eines PFC200 an KNX über die TP1 Klemme mit e!cocpit funktioniert bei mir schon eine ganze Weile problemlos.

Gruss
Frank


----------



## .:WAGO::0100409:. (14 September 2018)

Hallo Daniel_G,

das KNX-Modul 753-646 kann unter e!COCKPIT problemlos eingesetzt werden. Für den leichteren Einstieg gibt es einen Anwendungshinweis: www.wago.com/de/d/15515.


----------



## Daniel_G (14 September 2018)

Vielen Dank das war die Info die ich wollte, hatte gelesen das es nicht geht ... von 2016 waren die Beiträge daher sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## GLT (14 September 2018)

e!Cockpit ist ja noch in der "Entwicklung" u. in 2 Jahren hat sich doch einiges getan :wink:


----------



## Daniel_G (15 September 2018)

Das stimmt geht immer weiter aber wenn man so viel Geld ausgeben möchte muss man sicher sein das es geht ;-)

Ich habe noch eine Frage, wenn ich jetzt bestellen möchte gibt es noch was zu beachten ? Ich hatte vor folgendes zu bestellen: 

2759-0101/1111-5000 e!Cockpit-Ein-Platz-Starterkit-Lizenz

750-8206 Wago SPS Controller PFC200 CS 2ETH RS CAN DPS

758-879/000-3102 microSD Speicherkarte, 2 Gbyte

753-646 Wago KNX/EIB/TP1-Klemme

Benötige ich ein Programmierkabel oder geht es über Netzwerk?

Benötige ich noch was für den Betrieb? 
Ist die 750-600 Busendklemme auch erforderlich oder bei der SPS bei ?

SPS Netzteil habe ich.
 Gruß Daniel


----------



## fraggle-m (15 September 2018)

Hallo Daniel,

bei dem Starterkit ist ein PFC100 eco und noch einiges mehr mit dabei, zum testen brauchst Du eigentlich nur die KNX TP1 Klemme. 

Gruss

Frank


----------



## GLT (15 September 2018)

Natürlich ist KNX-Netzteil, KNX-Schnittstelle und ETS  zusätzlich erforderlich.

Der Eco-Controller reicht dicke.


----------



## Daniel_G (15 September 2018)

Ich habe schon ein KNX System am laufen und es arbeitet mit 2 s7 Steuerungen und einem Profinet KNX Gateway zusammen. Das ganze geht auch gut aber ich möchte nun auch mal mit Codesys arbeiten und deshalb plane ich diese Anschaffung. Ich habe in der S7 Welt und mit TIA jeden Tag zu tun. Mal sehen wie es wo anders läuft.

Ich habe die PFC200 angedacht weil ich den Aufpreis zur 100er nicht als so extrem ansehe und wenn es doch mehr wird soll noch Luft nach oben haben.

Generelle Frage...
... brauch ich nen Programmierkabel oder reicht ein Ethernet Kabel ?

... brauche ich die Abschlussklemme oder ist die bei der CPU bei ?

Starter set Plane ich derzeit nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## fraggle-m (16 September 2018)

Hallo,

und wie möchtest Du das mit der Lizenz für das e!cocpit machen, aus meiner sich ist ein Starterkit die günstigste Variante an eine zu kommen.
Die erste Artikelnummer bei deiner Aufstellung ist übrigens das Starterkit.

Gruss

Frank


----------



## GLT (16 September 2018)

Daniel_G schrieb:


> Starter set Plane ich derzeit nicht zu kaufen.


Du verlinkst ein komplettes Starterkit als avisierte Bestellung, willst es aber nicht kaufen? :shock:
Ja, was denn nun?

Eine 600er-Endklemme wird IMMER benötigt, damit der K-Bus abgeschlossen wird.
Programmierkabel benötigt man nicht zwingend - Ethernet tut's.


----------

